# Bog pen blank



## avbill (Jun 25, 2008)

Good evening,

Now I might be way off base   but Is there a member on IAP that sells the "Irish Bog pen blanks" / or just Bog pen blanks?   Or is my mind going going and gone! 

Bill Daniels


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 25, 2008)

Bill, try Rudy Vey, I've gotten some very nice Irish Bog Oak blanks from him in the past.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 25, 2008)

Bog Oak, Bog Yew or Bog Pine?


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 25, 2008)

I should have quite a lot of bog oak in a bit. Just trying to find some that will be dry enough is the problem. A mate has given me a few nice dry pieces but they are promised to Scribblesticks, just been mad busy and still haven't got to send them to him. If your out there please bear with me


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 25, 2008)

Just out of curiosity (think thats spelled right) what are they worth, or what would they sell for? Was gonna post some here to trade for other blanks, kits or sell them to invest in some sharpening equipment? Ideas?


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keithkarl2007_
> 
> Just out of curiosity (think thats spelled right) what are they worth, or what would they sell for? Was gonna post some here to trade for other blanks, kits or sell them to invest in some sharpening equipment? Ideas?


I think they go for around 10 cents per blank..
Tell ya what, I'm  a nice guy, I'll give you a quarter each.  [}]

I'll be looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 25, 2008)

Kieth, I've seen them go on ebay for anywhere between $2-$10+. Yep that's $10 each at times. Just depends on who is bidding and how bad they want them.

I'm fortunate enough that I haven't paid nearly $10 each for them though.


Now you mentioned Bog Yew. If you have any of that, I'd be interested in seeing some.


----------



## Darley (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keithkarl2007_
> 
> Just out of curiosity (think thats spelled right) what are they worth, or what would they sell for? Was gonna post some here to trade for other blanks, kits or sell them to invest in some sharpening equipment? Ideas?



Would be interested to buy or trade some of your bog


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Russianwolf_
> 
> Kieth, I've seen them go on ebay for anywhere between $2-$10+. Yep that's $10 each at times. Just depends on who is bidding and how bad they want them.


  I've been on the losing end at $20 a blank!  Anything solid over 3/4 square, I'm after it!



> Now you mentioned Bog Yew. If you have any of that, I'd be interested in seeing some.


  and I'll be next in line!

The character and story behind the bog woods is just too cool to not make something of!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

Goodturns you are actually next in line and i should have your blanks mid next week if thats ok. I'll post a pic of the bog oak i have and the bog yew at the weekend. Might have to cut yours specially so anything over 3/4 by 5 1/4?


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 26, 2008)

I would like them at 7/8, but as long as they are a solid 3/4, I'm happy.
Thanks
jon


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

7/8 it is then. I'll give you a heads up soon


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hunter-27_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

What was that? Did you hear something? 


> _Originally posted by hunter-27_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BruceK (Jun 26, 2008)

Keith,
While you are cutting out blanks for Jon, if you have more 7/8 bog oak or yew I'd be interested!
Thanks


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

No probs


----------



## chigdon (Jun 27, 2008)

I am interested in some when you have it.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks like it will be a little while longer but i will keep everyone posted. Was with a chap this evening but the pieces he had were outside and not very dry. What really made me sick was one nice sized bog oak burl, was a bit split but by the time it dried it would probably be cracked through and through


----------



## Jarheaded (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll take a split and cracked bog oak burl anytime. Let me know what you want for it.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jul 1, 2008)

Don't have a clue what it would be worth. He told me to make him an offer but i just hadn't a clue


----------



## Darley (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keithkarl2007_
> 
> Looks like it will be a little while longer but i will keep everyone posted. Was with a chap this evening but the pieces he had were outside and not very dry. What really made me sick was one nice sized bog oak burl, was a bit split but by the time it dried it would probably be cracked through and through


Don't tell me he's goin to put it in the fire place[:0][xx(] I will take too, as an offer make him 2 or 3 pens in exchange you don't know he may like them.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jul 6, 2008)

So i have about 30 bog yew blanks ready but still no bog oak, but i am working on it. As for bog pine forget about it. I,ve heard its very soft


----------



## altaciii (Jul 6, 2008)

KEITH,I'm in for some Irish bog whenever you my have some.  I've seen what can be made and never have had the chance to turn any.  Is the yew dark like all the oak i've seen?


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 6, 2008)

Kieth, then it's time to put a listing in the individual classifieds


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jul 6, 2008)

its not black no. can't really say until i bring it into work and surface it. can't wait to see what the colour and grain is like. Its amazing how they harvest bog wood properly. Apparently on a misty morning over the bog any areas not covered in mist theres bog wood of some sort buried below it. Even when theres light snow cover the area over the bog wood isn't covered. They then use some kind of probe to determine how deep down it is to excavate it. Google it and you will see some company's excavating whole trees. Bog yew however is quite rare. The chap i got it from yesterday was quite arrogant and i felt he only gave it to me to leave. Never said bye kiss my ass or nothing


> _Originally posted by altaciii_
> 
> KEITH,I'm in for some Irish bog whenever you my have some.  I've seen what can be made and never have had the chance to turn any.  Is the yew dark like all the oak i've seen?


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 6, 2008)

http://www.kildarebogoak.com/ornamental.htm (about three quarters down on the right)

This will give you an idea of what Bog Yew can look like. But you have to understand that I've seen bog Oak that's not very black at all, and some that puts Ebony to shame. 

It depends on how long the tree is in the bog, the bog's tannin content, the desity of the wood, etc. etc. etc.

Kieth, Put me down for 5 of those blanks if you decides to part with them.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jul 10, 2008)

sorry for the delay. haven't quite been myself lately. was kinda down the last few days, why i just don't know





> _Originally posted by Russianwolf_
> 
> http://www.kildarebogoak.com/ornamental.htm (about three quarters down on the right)
> 
> ...


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

take your time kieth, I'm not going anywhere (unless you know something that I don't. You aren't a Druid Mystic are you? [] )


----------



## CSue (Jul 11, 2008)

when your around to it, Keith, I'll take  few pieces of the bog yew blanks. let me know the cost


----------



## DanD23 (Jul 12, 2008)

Keith -
I would like to get in line for some of the bog oak and bog yew blanks if and when you have some. Let me know cost, etc.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jul 12, 2008)

The yew will be cut on monday. I just got a dry piece of bog oak. I used a file to clean an area on it as it isn't square still rough. Couldn't believe how black it was after sanding and the dust was like soot. I'm debating whether to cut it for blanks or just shape it a little and finish it


----------

